

India’s $45 tablet sold out in a week as pre-orders open for $55 2nd gen device - vdondeti
http://thenextweb.com/in/2011/12/21/indias-45-tablet-sold-out-in-a-week-as-pre-orders-open-for-55-device/

======
seanp2k2
Price keeps creeping up as expected with these types of projects. Wasn't this
supposed to be $25 at first?

~~~
piyushpr
It is available to students, at discount, for INR 1100 (~ $20). General public
can buy it at market prices

------
maeon3
A tablet for every child in a land of 2 billion with 10% internet
connectivity. My motivation to build an Android app has increased three sizes.

~~~
manojlds
More like 1.2 billion, or are you including China?

